# Hunting squirrels with a highpowered pellet gun.



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

good news is the old crosman b.b. and pellet pump i gave my daughter for x- mas 
has the ridges for the scope and i will mount on her gun
so i feel better gettin a hunting scope for mine and possible drill n tap as i found some mounts


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

jacktownhooker said:


> good news is the old crosman b.b. and pellet pump i gave my daughter for x- mas
> has the ridges for the scope and i will mount on her gun
> so i feel better gettin a hunting scope for mine and possible drill n tap as i found some mounts


The recoil from a pellet gun is different from the recoil of a rifle or shotgun. If you don't get an actual "air rifle scope", there's a decent chance the gun will trash it after a few shots. Just a heads up.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i did have an actual air gun scope that came with the gun !
it would not stay in one place .... i kept tightening the mount screw every 4 or 5 shots as it was moving and i had to keep re adjusting the windage and height screws till after about 6 times of increasing the torque screw finally snapped
went to meijers and they had rings for airgun/.22..... 3 $
bought a bushnell for .22 rimfires so will see if works and if not then i will drill x tap 
seems like a scope that can take a muzzle loader abuse can take a airgun abuse


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Just locktite those screws.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Jacktownhooker, supposedly it can't because of the reverse recoil associated with airguns. It's actually pretty intense.

Please post back and let us know if it works.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Little Roober said:


> The recoil from a pellet gun is different from the recoil of a rifle or shotgun. If you don't get an actual "air rifle scope", there's a decent chance the gun will trash it after a few shots. Just a heads up.


 i read that and further investigation found out how little i knew about 
shooting airguns .... almost opposite of firearms :lol:

found a place to order the crow magnum pellets and they take paypal too ! seen they are twice the weight of gammo raptor pba

my boy got a .22 lr for x-mas so he may end up with that scope 
thanks


----------



## Bog Boy (Nov 9, 2009)

Perferator said:


> Being that airguns are like rimfires in that they are very sassy about their ammo preferences I'd appreciate your findings with accuracy in your rifle.


I have been experimenting with several different types & brands of pellets for about a year now. I have yet to find any of the new "Faster" pellets that shoot worth a darn out of my .177 Shadow Sport. Groups of 1" or less at 20 yards become gourps of 3". Some even tumble. To me, the added velocity is not worth the loss in accuracy.:sad:


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

Little Roober said:


> The recoil from a pellet gun is different from the recoil of a rifle or shotgun. If you don't get an actual "air rifle scope", there's a decent chance the gun will trash it after a few shots. Just a heads up.


 I had to put the scope stop block on my scope rail because of scope sliding hasn't moved in over 12 years once stop was installed. And you need a scope recomended for air guns IMO. First one I tried the action of an air gun scraped it out


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Bog Boy said:


> I have been experimenting with several different types & brands of pellets for about a year now. I have yet to find any of the new "Faster" pellets that shoot worth a darn out of my .177 Shadow Sport. Groups of 1" or less at 20 yards become gourps of 3". Some even tumble. To me, the added velocity is not worth the loss in accuracy.:sad:


 thats why i want to order the heavier crow magnums 
also read that an airgun is not broke in till 2500 shots !
so i will stick with stock crosman pellets for now and plinking
put my air gun scope back on too


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

2Lungs said:


> I had to put the scope stop block on my scope rail because of scope sliding hasn't moved in over 12 years once stop was installed. And you need a scope recomended for air guns IMO. First one I tried the action of an air gun scraped it out


 easy to put on yourself or gunsmith ?


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

jacktownhooker said:


> easy to put on yourself or gunsmith ?


 Self installed. put it up tight to one of the scope rings.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

jacktownhooker said:


> i read that and further investigation found out how little i knew about
> shooting airguns .... almost opposite of firearms :lol:
> 
> found a place to order the crow magnum pellets and they take paypal too ! seen they are twice the weight of gammo raptor pba
> ...


 You wil be happy with the performance the crow mags will do on game.


----------



## Bog Boy (Nov 9, 2009)

jacktownhooker said:


> thats why i want to order the heavier crow magnums
> also read that an airgun is not broke in till 2500 shots !
> so i will stick with stock crosman pellets for now and plinking
> put my air gun scope back on too


:yikes: Wow, 2500 shots to break in!!! Didn't know that. Guess I should just stick to inexpensive pellets too. Guy could go broke buying up all of the different styles and brands! Of course, it does give me a good reason to keep on shooting.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

ya do a google on airguns and find out a whole new world !
stuff like when pellet gun goes off try to hold your aim as the sound is just the air and the pellet is still going thru the barrel and hold very soft not stiff and the vibration you feel with your cheeks on stock will minimize when gun hits the break in period 
make sure to tighten the bolts that attach barrell to stock periodically as that will affect performance too
stuff like that and what others have shared on this thread .... cool


----------

